# Exclamation point.  Uhm...  HUH???



## testemo (Jan 2, 2006)

Seriously.  I load a profile, and ATITool shows an exclamation point.  That's it.  That's all the info it gives me.  No popup with "error setting uhm...  something," no item marked in red or somesuch, it just simply has an exclamation point.  I dug through the wiki, but, couldn't seem to find it mentioned there either.  The speeds all seem to be set correctly as nearly as I can tell, and I see no signs of errors.  I see no artifacts.  Games run fine.  As nearly as I can come up with here, it just seems like it's popping up an exclamation point for no reason at all, but, it'd help if I at least knew what it meant...


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 2, 2006)

you have set an oc limit in settings -> overclocking and whatever you tried to set exceeded that range


----------



## testemo (Jan 2, 2006)

Not really.  I set the core limits to 450 to 575 and the memory to 475 to 617.  I was trying to set the minimums I set in those ranges.  I just noticed that it wasn't correctly setting my memory.  Thing is, it doesn't underclock OR overclock.  By 1MHz even.  GPU lets me set it anywhere within the configured range.  I don't just get this when trying to load my profile, I get it when trying to manually slide the memory slider down or clicking the - and then hitting set clock.  I was kind of hoping to underclock my card a bit until I can upgrade the cooling so it won't run so hot (or, more specifically, so the core temperature doesn't make a jump from around 34C to as much as 63C in a matter of minutes or possibly even seconds.)  At least I can keep the core from jumping as much, though I can't keep memory temperatures from going up to 42C without underclocking that too.

Well, ok, clearly beta 11 has a bug with the memory safety range, but, I'm not quite clear on why I saw this with beta 8, which was when I first posted this (only just got around to updating.)  It seemed to set the numbers just fine, and both were well within the ranges specified (bear in mind that I first saw this when manually sliding the bar down, not when loading a profile.  The profile was saved AFTER manually lowering the bars and applying the clocks.)

EDIT:  Just got the exclamation point when trying to set my GPU speed.  I was playing around with the minimum settings, trying to set them to the exact same settings I got when manually lowering the bars, and I ended up with the GPU set to 447.75 somehow when I set the minimum to 448 simpy by dragging the bar down.  I tried to raise it a tad to get it back within the proper range for saving the profile just right and it refused to set the speed and showed the exclamation point.  Well, the GPU thing I can blame on maybe ATITool being confused by the fact that it tried to set 448 and got 447.75, which is below the minimum setting, but, I still can't figure out why the memory won't go the minimum step below stock frequency, which is well within the huge range I set.  I turned off the safety range, manually set the speeds to 449.18/474.73, then set the safety range to 449.18 to 575 and 474.73 to 617, saved the profile, moved the selection in the bar to something else, then back to the "Underclock" profile, clicked load, and I saw an exclamation point again.  At least it left the memory alone, still at 473.73.  I'd like to add that right now my memory almost doesn't heat up at all when I run the artifact test, so I'd say my underclock is working out how I like it right now, except I can't rely on ATITool to load that profile on startup apparently.  )-:

EDIT2:  Ok, changed the ranges to 449-575/473-617 and now I can move the memory and the profile loads correctly.  Seems there's a strange bug in there that only shows up in certain settings I think.


----------

